# goldfish and bala sharks



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 4 bala sharks in my home tank with african cichlids, but I was wondering about putting bala sharks in my sons tank at school with 3 adult fancy goldfish. My balas are not very aggressive at all and I would think they would be fine---just wanted someone elses opinion on this! Thx


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

typically it's not advised to put goldfish(cold water fish) with any type of tropical fish. Their temp. requirements are totally different, and goldfish will foul up the water very quickly for the bala sharks. also, bala sharks should be kept in a group of at least five, and they should really have nothing less than at least a 125. They are very hyper swimmers... I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

so any recommendations of what to put with the goldfish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Based on the tempature I might be inclined to try white clouds(mountain minnows).The normal are pretty colorful,small and enjoy schooling.Mine always stayed in upper region of tank,unless it was getting "rowdy" in there.They also have golds which are the same fish just different colors.If you feel "rich" and are lucky enough to find some ,the long finned white clouds are truly beautiful(about 5 times the price of normals though).


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ with Coralbandit. Or...you could maybe try some danios of some type as they are also cool water fish. The fancy goldfish are slow swimmers and they would have a hard time catching them as danios are very quick. I've kept zebra danios in with goldfish and they did fine...a little skittish of the bigger goldfish at first, but they eventually would swim circles around the slower goldfish. LOL


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

lonedove55 said:


> ^^ with Coralbandit. Or...you could maybe try some danios of some type as they are also cool water fish. The fancy goldfish are slow swimmers and they would have a hard time catching them as danios are very quick. I've kept zebra danios in with goldfish and they did fine...a little skittish of the bigger goldfish at first, but they eventually would swim circles around the slower goldfish. LOL


I was thinking of Danios as well.....What about any type of shrimp to go along with them?


----------

